# What is your favorite Obscure Anime?



## Denki Wolf (Jul 23, 2011)

The title is self Explanatory.
What is your favorite.
Now for examples:

Not Obscure:
Naruto, Pokemon, Bleach, Yugioh (Unfortunately), Full metal Alchamist, Etc.
You see what I mean, don't post those.

Obscure:
Yakitate!! Japan, Noein, Our Home's Fox Diety, Desert Punk, etc.
You get what i mean, Do post these.

My favorite anime is Oban Star Racer, but i'm not sure how obscure you guys would call that, so I would have to say my favorite is XxxHolic or Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles.
Both by the same people mind you, but that's amore.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 23, 2011)

It's reaaaaally obscure, you probably haven't heard of it :V


----------



## Denki Wolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, i'm always looking for something new.
Go on, you can say it.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 23, 2011)

The only anime I ever watched that wasn't on your "not obscure list" is Ergo Proxy. Gotta admit it was pretty awesome.

Edit : just remembered Hellsing as well, not idea how obscure that is though.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually, it's pronounced _ah-nee-meh._


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 23, 2011)

I've seen Desert Punk and it was fun

If you know Read Or Die the TV I watched that whole series a few years ago and since it was about books (I think the plot centered on a light novel author so not like literature but enough of a nerdfest for me) I thought it was cute


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 23, 2011)

Inuyasha, and One Piece are my faaaaaaaaaaavs.


----------



## xcliber (Jul 23, 2011)

Why would you prefer obscure anime over non-obscure? There's usually a reason it's not as popular after all. I'll admit that it's often a bad thing when something gets too popular (creators try to please everyone and fail).  And I'm not saying they (obscure anime) don't have their merits (I've got a few picks), but  I don't see myself giving up Bleach or Naruto any time soon.

What constitutes obscure anyway? I know there are really popular shows like the ones mentioned above, but where do shows like My Ordinary Life, Dragon Drive, Tsubasa Chronicles and whatnot fall? I thought Tsubasa Chronicles was fairly well known anyhow. 

As far as the poll goes, if by "obscure" you really mean "popular", then my answer is simply that I watch what I like regardless of its popularity.


----------



## Denki Wolf (Jul 23, 2011)

@ Last Dire Wolf: Wrong topic dude.

@xcliber: Because obscure anime over here is alot diffrent then an obscure show.
Most of the time the obscurity comes from inability to advertise, lack of anime fandum, or what not.
Now i mean Obscure as in you go to a person who doesn't like/watch anime and say a name.
And really, there is a lot to get from obscure animes that A LOT of know anime's don't have.
Most know Naruto, bleach, so on so forth, but when you say My home's Diety, or Tsubasa they have no clue as to what you are talking about.


----------



## nfd (Jul 24, 2011)

Paranoia Agent's really good.  I've got the box set so that says something.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 24, 2011)

Denki Wolf said:


> @ Last Dire Wolf: Wrong topic dude.



Pretty sure they're anime's.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 24, 2011)

Not really a that obscure but i guess Welcome To N.H.K is okay show. If you start watching it just remember that the show ain't wacky as the first episode makes you think. Later episodes are more toned down which was a disappointment to me honestly. It's a good show but nothing amazing.

The sad thing is that every time there's a thread where someone ask's recommendation's my mind always goes black. I probably should  try to make a list of all the anime's i have watched.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 24, 2011)

Mononoke. 

[yt]5OJW9gZL33Q[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 24, 2011)

Since it's not on the list: Love Hina


----------



## Azure (Jul 24, 2011)

Doujin Work


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 24, 2011)

Galaxy Express 999 is well-known in Japan; I'm not sure if anyone has seen much of it outside.

[yt]TQr-fnhGUes[/yt]

I've always been more a fan of slower, moodier films than the flashy sort of thing that tends to come stateside. Many of the Japanese films that come overseas are edited heavily for time to pick up the pace.

Galaxy Express 999 is an example of that; I've felt a strong affection for the style since before I can even remember.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey ! Galaxy Express was a really popular anime when I was a kid, it was always airing on the big TV channels (as an anime series, not a whole movies). Also, it had aired a couple of decades at least before I saw it, since my parents recalled seeing it when they were younger.

Though there's something weird with your video ... up until 1:25 it's Galaxy express, no doubt about it, but then after that it cuts to another anime (or something packaged as another anime when I watched it) that was called "Albator : the space corsair" (though if my google search is right, it seemed it was known under that name in french-speaking countries only) ... were they linked somehow, or the same thing ? Or were they just 2 different series from the same creators ?


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 24, 2011)

"Captain Harlock" or "Albator," elsewhere, is also one of my favorites, actually. He functions as a character in Galaxy Express 999 and has his own films that are worth a watch, as well.

I'm surprised you've seen these, they are so _old_, much like myself. Harlock is pretty much one of the most influential characters in Japanese cartooning; he's been done so many times since the seventies that he's essentially a stock character by now. He was the one rocking the x-shaped scar over one eye before it was cool.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 24, 2011)

French speaking countries are so late when it comes to anime from the last 40 or 50 years (mostly because of politicians such as SegolÃ¨ne Royal, who wrote books during the seventies calling anime "mediocre, stupid and ugly" and equated them to fascist propaganda) that we didn't get most of the good stuff until decades after most other countries. The campaign against japanese culture in the sixties was pretty ridiculous, and left a lot of long-standing prejudices in the minds of everyone who was young at the time.

Miyazaki's movies, Dragon Ball, Albator, ... some (mostly old) people here still cringe at the idea of "them japanese shoving those crappy and nonsensical cartoons" down our throats. Even now, anything japanese is viewed by adults as "inferior" to their western counterparts : manga are poor knock-offs of french and belgian "bande-dessinÃ©e", anime are just sub-par ultra-violent imitations of "real" cartoons ...

They even had to give it some local flavour by completely re-writing the opening and ending songs and singing them in french, and sometimes (the most grievous crime of all) gave french names to some of the smaller, less well-frequent caracters.

Good thing they stopped doing that decades ago, when that anime with the Knights of the Zodiac (or whatever it's english name was) came along and became such a craze that people thought "you know what ? Maybe it's ok to watch anime ..."

But rant aside, yeah, they haven't aired either of the shows I mentionned in my previous post since I was a wee kid (7-8 years ols maybe ?) and as I said, they certainly had aired earlier somehow, since my dad keeps insisting he watched Albator as a kid.


----------



## thomastom682 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't like anime.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2011)

NATSUME YUUJINCHOU!  Love the shit outta that show...

Hm... besides that. Spice and Wolf is really good, hoping they do a 3rd season. Oooo Did I also mention my liking for Mushi-shi?

All very good and slightly obscure.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 29, 2011)

Spambot revive of a topic I can relate to?!?

Princess Tutu, Strawberry Panic, Kannazuki no miko, Maria-sama ga Miteru, Mnemosyne, Shoujo Sect, Perfect Blue, Cat Soup, Read or Die, Clannad, Serial Experiments Lane, Claymore, Candy Boy, Fraken Fran (manga only), Aoi Hana, Fate/Stay Night, Blue Drop, Kashimashi, and Venus Versus Virus are some of my favorites.


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

My favourite obscures are Shigurui, 12 kingdoms and paranoia agent.
Your in for a good time with these ones, if you can find sites that stream them.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 29, 2011)

Is Wolf's Rain obscure?  If so, Wolf's Rain.

Also, Blue Seed.  It played on tv every Friday morning at 7:00 when I was seven years old.  It only has 21 episodes, but I watch it every year.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 30, 2011)

uhhhh

Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Bakemonogatari and Dennou Coil? All are great.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Read or Die, Spice and Wolf, Vampire + Rosario, Elfen Lied, Jigoku ShÅjo, Paranoia Agent, Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro- chan, Full Moon Wo Sagashite, Fruits basket (Really popular, but meh)

Love them all. <3









 Dokuro- chan <33

She's an angel from the future come to the past to stop a highschooler from creating a world for pedophiles where no females age past 7. >__>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 30, 2011)

Probably Gundam F91.  Not sure if it's obscure or not.  I know that I didn't know it existed until I got it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

oh pictures yes we all need that

Pretty much in order of favorites

Mnemosyne. It's about immortal women, male "angels" who kill immortal women, sex, God, and hermaphrodites. Or something.





Strawberry Panic. An anime in which men simply do not exist unless it's for a plot device (boohoo gonna get married and leave your girlfriend behind waa)
Basically romance and drama and really awkward moments and overall incredibly bad but I have a soft spot for it.





Kannazuki no Miko. Robots, magic, high school, priestesses and lesbians.




"Hey I'm sorry for the whole raping and trying to murder you and your boyfriend thing but would you go out with me? I became a bad guy so you'd hate me and then murder me and then I have this long speech and we're suddenly in love, it's flawless reasoning."

Serial Experiments Lain. A little girl controls the internet and nothing will ever make sense ever again. Also erasing people's memories for fun and profit.





Last of my favorite obscure/semi-obscure ones, 
Princess Tutu. A duck who turns into a girl who turns into a ballerina princess. Bear with me. Involves breaking the fourth wall repeatedly without actually breaking the fourth wall, a FUCKTON of well-researched ballet references, and homosexual undertones. (In an anime called Princess Tutu, even.)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 30, 2011)

Also Nichijou
is that obscure idk


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2011)

OH OH OH

Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 30, 2011)

My fav would have to be Neon Genesis though Im not sure if it counts as obscure
heres a couple segments of the end of either the televised version, or more likely, directors cut. i dont remember 
(NSFW for graphic violence)
[video=youtube;vtjJe4elifI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtjJe4elifI[/video]

other fav would have to be the Macross series (basically the actual, japanese version of robotech, if youre old enough to remember that show)
random dogfight
[video=youtube;YgDgpty2cfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgDgpty2cfg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 30, 2011)

Legendz :V

Xam'd: Lost Memories is pretty fucking sweet too.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> My fav would have to be Neon Genesis though Im not sure if it counts as obscure


It doesn't also that anime is the most overrated, pretensions piece of shit I've ever seen. In my opinion. It's like "Hey guys I can philosophize too!" in anime form also the main character is so goddamn WHINY. 

On another note, I think I am the only person I know who could not stand Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni. It's just so...ugh. Everything is over exaggerated to the point of being completely ridiculous and even humorous. But it's not funny. It's not scary. It doesn't even know if it's taking itself seriously. At least the music is pretty I guess?

I forgot to do a mini-review of Perfect Blue. It is not a series, but rather a movie that is incredibly confusing the first time around unless you're extremely perceptive. The whole "dream within a dream within a dream" happens some and made me chuckle at how many times it did happen, but regardless, it's pretty alright.
The plot is basically (_basically_) about a pop idol who doesn't want to be a pop idol anymore. Involves a TON of stalking, paranoia, and at the basic level is about how hard it is to get rid of an image you once had, especially if people obsessed over that image. Also posing for naked pictures and porn, because that's what happens in Japan as well as Hollywood.
 Here's a decent AMV of it that is NSFW.

[yt]ioATsovJ85c[/yt]

also hot damn that AMV made me realize a plot twist I had not noticed before despite having seen this AMV a few dozen times. Awesome.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 30, 2011)

Aquarion :]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 1, 2011)

I hate any anime that isn't Serial Experiments Lain, Cowboy Bebop, or Outlaw Star.


----------



## Denki Wolf (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, awesome list's guys!
I am planning on getting into Pluster World soon.
Don't know how obscure it is yet, but looks fun.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 9, 2011)

Desert Punk was pretty funny for the few episodes I watched. I stopped watching because I had other things to do. :/


----------



## Elric (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, clannad. Higurashi no Naku koro ni. Umineko no Naku koro ni. Gurren lagann (not sure if that one is obscure or not)

Anyway, if you like mysteries, look at higurashi no Naku koro ni. I warned you though, there are alot of violent parts that won't make sense until you watch the second season.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 10, 2011)

I have to say that the only anime I've ever watched that I genuinely liked was Wolf's Rain. That's saying a lot about the show since I tend to find most anime repulsive and I don't really like wolves. 

If I could find another anime that has the same emotional impact as Wolf's Rain and isn't too ridiculous, then I would get into it. But that's probably asking too much.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2011)

I watched a few episodes of Durarara(ra?) it was pretty cool, I'm interested in watching more - at least from what I saw. Some dude can tap into his full strength to the point he breaks bones and rips muscles, and some chick on a motorcycle types with a Droid-esque phone.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 10, 2011)

Lesee...
Mononoke.
Princess Tutu.
Urusei Yatsura (not very well known today, but was the big thing in the 80's).
Fancy Lala (surprisingly enjoyable for a Magical Idol anime).
Densa Onna to Seishun Otoko (I'm on episode three, but it did not cause any impact whatsoever and seems promising enough).

EDIT: 
Elric: Those?! Obscure?! Hah!

CLANNAD in particular is inmensely popular and MASSIVELY overrated.


EDIT: Oh! Spice and Wolf too. I love it, yet always forget it exists  
Horo is awesome.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

Someone already mentioned Higurashi, which is a great show. I also really enjoyed Air Gear. Also Puni Puni Poemi, Cat Soup, Mezzo Forte, and Kite. Though the latter two are a little more well known. Air is by far my favorite anime of all time, hands down. Right after that is Now and Then, Here and There. Oh also The Girl Who Leapt Through Time. I've seen a lot of anime actually. I'm sure most of it is fairly well known. But by god if you ask an anime fan if they've seen Fooly Cooly you're likely to get a dog cocking its head to the side response.


----------



## Altamont (Aug 12, 2011)

Kino's Journey; Now and Then, Here and There; Ghost Hunters; L'Chevalier D'eon


----------



## fdairyanime (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought Elfen Lied was very obscure, and bloody.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 12, 2011)

fdairyanime said:


> I thought Elfen Lied was very obscure, and bloody.


It's not obscure in the least bit.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's not obscure in the least bit.



I think he's mistaking obscure for dark.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 13, 2011)

Does Dead Leaves count? I recently watched that and although it was everything I tend to hate in anime, I ended up enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## jeff (Aug 13, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Does Dead Leaves count? I recently watched that and although it was everything I tend to hate in anime, I ended up enjoying it quite a bit.



i was just going to post this, whole thing's on youtube, too
although, the dub is all "hey its DARIA"

[yt]TB87PwTKJyc[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 13, 2011)

I like the dub, personally. It's not irritating, which is saying more than like 80% of them.


----------



## jeff (Aug 13, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I like the dub, personally. It's not irritating, which is saying more than like 80% of them.



no, yeah, its actually pretty good
its just weird that pandy is played by someone who sounds exactly like daria
actually, i was convinced it was the same voice actor until i looked it up

its like having a near exact mark hamill look alike hanging around in a dramatic movie all i can think is "whats luke skywalker doing here"


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 13, 2011)

...Oh god, you're right. I just heard Daria having sex with a cyborg.


----------



## epslion (Aug 13, 2011)

chorno crusade, hyper police, desert punk (lol one of my favs) and rosario plus vampire is kinda of obscure (and 100 percent perverted, and funny) but any ways here are a few i know of


----------



## Sar (Aug 14, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> OH OH OH
> 
> Yu-Gi-Oh!


*headdesks*


----------

